# Legal way to get rid of pigeons in Chicago???



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

buliding where i live.. last two months.. has pigeons roosting in it.. not 200 pigeons but only about 6 now..cause two i caught yesterday to have them relocated.. hope they stay away..
I knew this was coming thats why i caught them.. im sooo glad i did..
my landlord.. today was lil busy .. decorating my buliding ( behind the buliding porches) with some stiky nasty glue..
and the question is is this legal??
what is the legal way to get rid of pigeons.. scare them away.
Im afraid that these birds that are out now and that are standing on this nasty glue.. will this cause them pain..
this is the second time i see this glue.. i seen it month ago thrown in the nest of where the baby pigeon was.. it didnt do no harm to the baby cause he moved away from it in the corner..
but its all over the bulidng..
does this burn their feet??
is this legal humane way??
i feel like throwing nuclear on this bulidng thats how mad i am..
i wanna cry.. what did these birds do that deserve this??

soo since i caught two im gonna try catching thr rest tomorrow and after tomorrow.
taking them few miles away.. i know ferals dont have those great homing instinct and as long there is food they will stay there even if i have to go feed the whole flock every day


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

You live in chicago IL ?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

goga looks like he is from Pa.
So now we know his problem---ENOUGH SAID


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

sky tx said:


> goga looks like he is from Pa.
> So now we know his problem---ENOUGH SAID


No im from chicago IL.. moved from PA here.. i hate chicago


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bears135 said:


> You live in chicago IL ?


yeah chicago IL


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

sky tx said:


> goga looks like he is from Pa.
> So now we know his problem---ENOUGH SAID


 i dont understand ?? who's problem


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Googa...call Animal Care/Control (or whatever the dept. in Chicago may be called which handles animal control, welfare and cruelty issues) and inquire about that. There are health codes as well as animal welfare codes and in most cities there are rules against such cruel devices and such......

Additionally, contact your local Humane Society or SPCA, as well as seeing if there is an IDA (In Defense of Animals) chapter which covers your area (do a websearch and call their office).


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Relocating pigeons unfortunately doesn't often work as they have homing instinct that can bring them right back. 

I hate glue traps even for mice--that is a horrible way for something to die. Maybe you can get him to put up a net that can keep them out of their nesting sites and make sure nobody's feeding them? I know nets are kind of dangerous to birds too, but it's better than the glue traps. 
(You asked how glue traps work. What happens is the bird or mouse or rat stumbles onto the trap and gets stuck. The more they struggle the more stuck they become. Then they get dehydrated and die.)

Can you find a hobbiest outside Chicago who might take them in if you can catch them?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jaye said:


> Googa...call Animal Care/Control (or whatever the dept. in Chicago may be called which handles animal control, welfare and cruelty issues) and inquire about that. There are health codes as well as animal welfare codes and in most cities there are rules against such cruel devices and such......
> 
> Additionally, contact your local Humane Society or SPCA, as well as seeing if there is an IDA (In Defense of Animals) chapter which covers your area (do a websearch and call their office).


i caught the pigeons.. and relocated 5 today.. and one walked in my house today so im taking him to the same place..
i sat there for a while just to make sure they fit right in.. and they did.. i wont be expecting to see them back anyyyyyyyy time soon.. but they will see me cause now i can feed my babies without somebody trying to glue them to the fence..
there is 3-4 pigeons that are left but they dont sleep in the area that is glued..if i ever get a chance to catch them too i will..
I hate this apt... and the whole enterprise companies for their reckless behavior


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Libis said:


> Relocating pigeons unfortunately doesn't often work as they have homing instinct that can bring them right back.
> 
> I hate glue traps even for mice--that is a horrible way for something to die. Maybe you can get him to put up a net that can keep them out of their nesting sites and make sure nobody's feeding them? I know nets are kind of dangerous to birds too, but it's better than the glue traps.
> (You asked how glue traps work. What happens is the bird or mouse or rat stumbles onto the trap and gets stuck. The more they struggle the more stuck they become. Then they get dehydrated and die.)
> ...


there is no way that they can die with me living here.. or get glues.. no way.. as long as i got my ladders.. rest of the birds will be fine. .
they will eventually move cause i stopped feeding them..the rest that i couldnt catch dont sleep on the glued spot.. and i touched it . it really dont seem as if they could get stuck on it..
i caught one today .. had glue on his feet nothing major.. i washed it away and hopefully i'll relocate him tomorrow if i find time


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

goga82 said:


> i caught the pigeons.. and relocated 5 today.. and one walked in my house today so im taking him to the same place..
> i sat there for a while just to make sure they fit right in.. and they did.. i wont be expecting to see them back anyyyyyyyy time soon.. but they will see me cause now i can feed my babies without somebody trying to glue them to the fence..
> there is 3-4 pigeons that are left but they dont sleep in the area that is glued..if i ever get a chance to catch them too i will..
> I hate this apt... and the whole enterprise companies for their reckless behavior


I'm sorry to sound pessimistic: 
When you relocated them, was it to another area in the wild or was it to someone's loft? Because pigeons have homing instincts that can bring them right back. They can fly hundreds of miles to go home. So if they were released to the wild, you might see them again soon.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Libis said:


> I'm sorry to sound pessimistic:
> When you relocated them, was it to another area in the wild or was it to someone's loft? Because pigeons have homing instincts that can bring them right back. They can fly hundreds of miles to go home. So if they were released to the wild, you might see them again soon.


i rescued plenty of grown pigeons.. and i never took them back to where i found them but released them around my area.. i lived in 3-4 different places last 3-4 years and the pigeons never left.. always hanged around with pigeons they met around my way..
if they come back i catch them again.. but i doubt they will..
its not somebodys loft.. its a park


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello goga82, thanks for helping these pigeons.

You can contact Chicagoland Bird Rescue they do work with pigeons & may have answers to any questions about how your landlord is dealing with the ferals.

Hope this helps.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because pigeons are consider a "nusance species" and are not a native species the landlord can pretty much do anything he wants..except perhaps use a firearm near the apartments. keep tabs on the sticky areas and rescue who you need too.. good luck!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yes i agree with eveyone else. even if you catch these birds and relocate them, if they have nest near your building they will find their way back to their eggs or young not matter what. the if you feed them at the park they will only fly back to the park to be fed and then back home to their nest...good luck


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

They are all young pigeons.. none of them came back yet.. i went to check on them in the park where i released them.. took food there eerything..
i mean place is amazing .. way better than my buiding.. they have a fauntain.. squerrels running around. ducks.. and pretty much everybody just walks by all the wild life. nobody is bothering them there.
i have 2 pigeons left that sleep on in the building.. but nowhere close to the sticky glue.. i cant catch them  they only sleep here i dont see them during the day


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

UPDATE>.. . none of the birds came back.. been months since the first relocation..been releasing al my abies there.. so far so good.. every once in a while i go to the park.. see them.. everybody still there.. with the feral flock 
only two pigeons left in my buliding but dont roost here.. 
they managed to walk into my apt one day  yeah.. i didnt relocate them.. i like to see few around the buliding.. they seem fine no glue on their feet.
im happy they are happy.. everybody is happy 
the end


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Feral pigeons can home to about 30 miles.. I guess yours are lazy, or you are lucky.. Lol!


----------

